# Attention Whining After Neutering



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

I had my 1 yr old Husky/Greyhound cross neutered this Monday morning just gone. He did fantastic and I brought him home in the evening. He was clearly a bit groggy, confused and upset and was crying non-stop since I picked him up and continued through the night.

Normally I'm not that affectionate but I felt surgery and pain deemed a few cuddles necessary and I soothed him while he was upset. 

Cue 2 days later and he is STILL crying, except now it's very clearly for the attention that I stopped when his pain subsided. 

He has been crate trained since he was a pup and never bothers, he still isn't bothered coz he walks into it quite happily and sits there. But if we're doing anything that doesn't involve him he'll cry at me. He totally ruined my daughter's bed time story because I was speaking to her and ignoring him, I had to stop and put her to bed without one we were quite upset. Also through night (he sleeps downstairs) or if I leave the room/house/nip to the loo/watch TV he whines and whines. He doesn't have separation anxiety and there's no sign of stress. It's not a hyped up whine just constant. Almost like he's learned in a day that crying = cuddles.... But it definitely does not.

I've made a distinct effort to ignore the whining and praise silence just hoping that a day of cuddles isn't going to cause a long period of fixing... Just grateful he isn't barking I suppose. Still can't be nice for the neighbours and certainly winding me up. He spent 30 odd mins crying when I went to bed then gave up but that 30 mins is intolerable and he'll start up again later on.

Checked with the vet and he isn't in pain everything is healing up great. Any advise on nipping this in the bud asap?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

RobynHood said:


> I had my 1 yr old Husky/Greyhound cross neutered this Monday morning just gone. He did fantastic and I brought him home in the evening. He was clearly a bit groggy, confused and upset and was crying non-stop since I picked him up and continued through the night.
> 
> Normally I'm not that affectionate but I felt surgery and pain deemed a few cuddles necessary and I soothed him while he was upset.
> 
> ...


If he didn't get a lot of affection before and now you're giving it to him maybe he's just needing more affection as he's realized it's comforting and nice? Maybe that's just my tendency to be way affectionate with my dog though.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you positive hes not in pain? How do you know its for attention? Personally i would be having the vet check him over to make sure there is nothing actually wrong with him. Did he have painkillers for you to take home?

I also agree if he wasn't getting any attention before and now hes had some hes probably just realised he really likes it and it might be worth actually putting aside part of the day just for him to get some affection.


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

chickenfoot said:


> If he didn't get a lot of affection before and now you're giving it to him maybe he's just needing more affection as he's realized it's comforting and nice? Maybe that's just my tendency to be way affectionate with my dog though.[/QUOTE


Problem is I'm not prepared to give in and change how I am just because he likes it. Fair enough when he was in pain and needed the extra comforting but he's not been bothered for a year so surely this isn't a permanent change


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Are you positive hes not in pain? How do you know its for attention? Personally i would be having the vet check him over to make sure there is nothing actually wrong with him. Did he have painkillers for you to take home?
> 
> I also agree if he wasn't getting any attention before and now hes had some hes probably just realised he really likes it and it might be worth actually putting aside part of the day just for him to get some affection.


Yes sorry I did say that I'd had him vet checked, he's doing great and had painkillers.

I agree that's why he's started doing it, but he's whining for the affection constantly. He's asleep at the min which is great but he was whining at me all day and all of his needs were met. We have 1 to 1 time away from the house on his walks where we bond and play (but not cuddle).

It's the cuddles he's crying for or "there's a good boy" reassurance (but he's not being a good boy so I refuse to say it)


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Are you positive hes not in pain? How do you know its for attention? Personally i would be having the vet check him over to make sure there is nothing actually wrong with him. Did he have painkillers for you to take home?
> 
> I also agree if he wasn't getting any attention before and now hes had some hes probably just realised he really likes it and it might be worth actually putting aside part of the day just for him to get some affection.


Yes sorry I did say that I'd had him vet checked, he's doing great and had painkillers.

I agree that's why he's started doing it, but he's whining for the affection constantly. He's asleep at the min which is great but he was whining at me all day and all of his needs were met. We have 1 to 1 time away from the house on his walks where we bond and play (but not cuddle).

It's the cuddles he's crying for or "there's a good boy" reassurance (but he's not being a good boy so I refuse to say it)


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Why is it that you own a dog?
Its kind of heartbreaking that he's craving attention and you refuse to give it to him, especially when he's in discomfort


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Are you positive hes not in pain? How do you know its for attention? Personally i would be having the vet check him over to make sure there is nothing actually wrong with him. Did he have painkillers for you to take home?
> 
> I also agree if he wasn't getting any attention before and now hes had some hes probably just realised he really likes it and it might be worth actually putting aside part of the day just for him to get some affection.


I think she mentioned she took him to the vet but if he seemed in pain it's odd you didn't get any painkillers when you left.

Also if you're not putting away any time away to pet him or play with him or take him anywhere he might develop depression which dogs can get and need treatment for.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

RobynHood said:


> Problem is I'm not prepared to give in and change how I am just because he likes it. Fair enough when he was in pain and needed the extra comforting but he's not been bothered for a year so surely this isn't a permanent change


Hes not been bothered as he didn't know what it was. Surely you give your young child affection, why should the dog be any different? hes also a member of your family and has physical and emotional needs. Be aware he did have a operation a few days ago and now you are giving him the cold shoulder, if you had a operation on Monday wouldn't you still be feeling a bit crappy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Dogs need affection, which it appears you're not giving to him. (Cuddles) they are very social creatures. The demanding behaviors wouldn't be ok with me but my dog gets plenty of cuddles and pets and squeezes and scratches so when he demands it from me I feel okay with ignoring him. I do, however, cuddle and pet him when he is being good and stops demanding.

Your dog is half Husky which is an extremely social breed. An hour is certainly not enough 1 on 1 time for most dogs in my opinion.


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

StrawberryBlonde said:


> Why is it that you own a dog?
> Its kind of heartbreaking that he's craving attention and you refuse to give it to him, especially when he's in discomfort


Well that's rude. We love each other very much? Not everyone is so affectionate and that's ok. Not all dogs want cuddled either and mine was content with that until now.

He has painkillers and plenty of attention, he is asking for it constantly and that's not possible. I have to use the loo, and cook tea and nip to the shop. I have to read my daughter a story or have a conversation without being whined at.

In my opinion it's demanding, slightly bratty behaviour, I don't plan on encouraging it and would like advise on training him out of it


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Hes not been bothered as he didn't know what it was. Surely you give your young child affection, why should the dog be any different? hes also a member of your family and has physical and emotional needs. Be aware he did have a operation a few days ago and now you are giving him the cold shoulder, if you had a operation on Monday wouldn't you still be feeling a bit crappy?


Of course he knew what it was, everyone is acting like I've never stroked my dog? I just don't shower him with affection and that really is ok regardless of how people feel.

He isn't getting the cold shoulder at all... He is demanding this constantly. He wants extra attention, it's clear he's basically 'fake crying' like a child pretending to be sick once they've got better. Honestly if it was every now and then I could cope better but it's now going on 3 days later and his pain is being managed. He's also not hindered in any way by discomfort as far as I can tell


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

RobynHood said:


> Well that's rude. We love each other very much? Not everyone is so affectionate and that's ok. Not all dogs want cuddled either and mine was content with that until now.
> 
> He has painkillers and plenty of attention, he is asking for it constantly and that's not possible. I have to use the loo, and cook tea and nip to the shop. I have to read my daughter a story or have a conversation without being whined at.
> 
> In my opinion it's demanding, slightly bratty behaviour, I don't plan on encouraging it and would like advise on training him out of it


The reason who no one is advising you is because in normal situations you would ignore the dog and praise for calm behaviors but this sounds like it's coming from a place of stress and possible depression, so ignoring your dog would do more damage. It's not that you're saying you don't have time for it you're saying you aren't a cuddler and don't show your dog affection. While presenting that to a group of people who consider their dogs like their children, you really shouldn't have expected anything less.


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

chickenfoot said:


> Dogs need affection, which it appears you're not giving to him. (Cuddles) they are very social creatures. The demanding behaviors wouldn't be ok with me but my dog gets plenty of cuddles and pets and squeezes and scratches so when he demands it from me I feel okay with ignoring him. I do, however, cuddle and pet him when he is being good and stops demanding.
> 
> Your dog is half Husky which is an extremely social breed. An hour is certainly not enough 1 on 1 time for most dogs in my opinion.


My dog is half husky and half greyhound. He most certainly gets more than an hour a day? More than triple that most days. When we are at home he can chose to sit by my feet or in his crate which he prefers due to his bed being there. The only thing he's banned from is furniture.

I will stroke/scratch and talk to my dog on a regular basis but not when it is being begged for. Except on this occasion where he seemed like the extra reassurance was necessary so I got down to his crate and cuddled him til he fell asleep and continously focused on him the entire day.

I'm just wanting advice on how to wean him off wanting this. It's not acceptable day-to-day behaviour. To not be able to stand up or speak without the dog crying at me


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

teach him the settle command to go to his bed and lie down is what we started with. Either that or start teaching him the quiet command, treating when he is quiet and extending the time between saying quiet and the treat. You could alsy buy him something new, treats or toys.... or both to take his mind off it and focus him on something else.


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

chickenfoot said:


> The reason who no one is advising you is because in normal situations you would ignore the dog and praise for calm behaviors but this sounds like it's coming from a place of stress and possible depression, so ignoring your dog would do more damage. It's not that you're saying you don't have time for it you're saying you aren't a cuddler and don't show your dog affection. While presenting that to a group of people who consider their dogs like their children, you really shouldn't have expected anything less.


Until Monday my dog was neither stressed or depressed, do you really believe he has became both of these things overnight when he is showing signs of neither except whinging at me?

There are many people on this forum I felt could advise me, he receives affection in our own way. I just don't snuggle him, and like I said he hasn't been bothered in the slightest for a year.

If it was the dog that didn't want me to cuddle him and I was pestering him you'd be saying to leave him alone and he'd probably snap eventually.

I personally don't treat my dog like a child, because he's a dog. But I understand it's ok if you do. He is still well cared for and loved. And he KNOWS he is loved. He has just decided that if he keeps crying I will cave and overly lavish him with attention. (Such as getting in his crate and cuddling him or focusing on him ALL day)

I just want help making him understand that it was a special occasion. Like explaining to my daughter why she doesn't get Xmas presents every day


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StrawberryBlonde said:


> Why is it that you own a dog?
> Its kind of heartbreaking that he's craving attention and you refuse to give it to him, especially when he's in discomfort


This basically.

I actually feel very sad for the dog. You talk about him OP with some degree of detachment from him and its quite clear his behaviour is frustrating you. Dogs are social animals and enjoy close contact with loved ones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

RobynHood said:


> My dog is half husky and half greyhound. He most certainly gets more than an hour a day? More than triple that most days. When we are at home he can chose to sit by my feet or in his crate which he prefers due to his bed being there. The only thing he's banned from is furniture.
> 
> I will stroke/scratch and talk to my dog on a regular basis but not when it is being begged for. Except on this occasion where he seemed like the extra reassurance was necessary so I got down to his crate and cuddled him til he fell asleep and continously focused on him the entire day.
> 
> I'm just wanting advice on how to wean him off wanting this. It's not acceptable day-to-day behaviour. To not be able to stand up or speak without the dog crying at me


If it developed over such a short period of time I'd be speaking to a behaviorist and veterinarian about stress levels if it were me.

Also you specifically mentioned he gets 1 hour one on one time. That's where I got that.


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> This basically.
> 
> I actually feel very sad for the dog. You talk about him OP with some degree of detachment from him and its quite clear his behaviour is frustrating you. Dogs are social animals and enjoy close contact with loved ones.


I was simply trying to be practical from an advice perspective. I wouldn't feel sad for him because he is fine. I feel sad that people are so judgemental. Just because I don't jump into my dogs crate every day ALL day, at 5 Months pregnant with a toddler running round and sing him to sleep! Of course it's frustrating, it would get to anyone believe me. I'm not sure how much I have to explain that we have close contact this does NOT need to be excessive like some people prefer


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

chickenfoot said:


> If it developed over such a short period of time I'd be speaking to a behaviorist and veterinarian about stress levels if it were me.
> 
> Also you specifically mentioned he gets 1 hour one on one time. That's where I got that.


I will speak to a behaviourist if the standard "attention whinge" training doesn't have any effect soon. Of course I will. My vet said he would stop whining when he realised I wasn't going to cave and that he didn't seem upset at all or in pain. I just wanted practical advise on how long it might take and what was the best to do

Also you have misread my post. I just said he gets "1 on 1 time" rather than typing the word "one" for "one-on-one"


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay. I don't for one minute believe that your dog is depressed or craving 'cuddles'. It tends to be humans who crave affection, not dogs, it isn't really natural to them.

Some dogs, not all, after a surgical procedure/general anaesthetic, can behave out of character. The whole experience can upset them.

If his wound is healing nicely and you know he isn't in pain, I would continue with exactly the routine he was in pre operation .Whatever amount of time you spent with him previously, whatever exercise he previously had, feeding routine, etc., continue with that.

The likelihood is that he will settle back into his old routine soon enough.

Of course you can't throw everything down and cuddle him whenever he whines, that's ridiculous, especially when you have a home and young child to care for.

I'm not overly affectionate with my dog. She gets the best of everything, plenty exercise and a five minute session on my knee in the evening and she's very happy indeed.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RobynHood said:


> I had my 1 yr old Husky/Greyhound cross neutered this Monday morning just gone. He did fantastic and I brought him home in the evening. He was clearly a bit groggy, confused and upset and was crying non-stop since I picked him up and continued through the night.
> 
> Normally I'm not that affectionate but I felt surgery and pain deemed a few cuddles necessary and I soothed him while he was upset.
> 
> ...


Do you know what anesthesia your vet uses? Huskies are sensitive to anaesthetics and certain drugs, although they do well generally with Rapinovet and isoflurane. ACP pre med can really affect them too if they used that. Greyhounds and sighthounds can also be sensitive to anaesthetics too so its another breed you have to be careful of.. Both breeds do not often need the body weight to dosage ratio to put them under as do other breeds. In the early days with older anaesthetics Huskys often lost their life to anaesthesia.

Anaesthesia also messes with the animals ability to regulate body temperature too, so they need to be kept warm but not over hot that too can last for a few days,

So its possible that's why he is whining and crying not to mention the possibility that he has post op pain. Usually my vets as well as giving a pain killing injection usually gives me at least 3 days pain killers to give at home aswell.

It may be possible that his behaviour is due the anaesthesia, and also post op pain to a degree.

Sometimes too it can affect behaviour for several days.


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Okay. I don't for one minute believe that your dog is depressed or craving 'cuddles'. It tends to be humans who crave affection, not dogs, it isn't really natural to them.
> 
> Some dogs, not all, after a surgical procedure/general anaesthetic, can behave out of character. The whole experience can upset them.
> 
> ...


Phew! Thank you so much for commenting I thought I was such a bad dog owner for a moment there. People can be quite harsh. As he was crying as soon as I picked him up I wonder if it is still the anesthesia effects? I just assumed they'd have worn off but Im not knowledgeable on the subject so definitely worth looking into thanks


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Do you know what anesthesia your vet uses? Huskies are sensitive to anaesthetics and certain drugs, although they do well generally with Rapinovet and isoflurane. ACP pre med can really affect them too if they used that. Greyhounds and sighthounds can also be sensitive to anaesthetics too so its another breed you have to be careful of.. Both breeds do not often need the body weight to dosage ratio to put them under as do other breeds. In the early days with older anaesthetics Huskys often lost their life to anaesthesia.
> 
> Anaesthesia also messes with the animals ability to regulate body temperature too, so they need to be kept warm but not over hot that too can last for a few days,
> 
> ...


Thanks for such helpful info  I can definitely check with the vet about what's been used I genuinely had no idea it had different effects on the breeds. Definitely something I can now look into. I wonder if there's anything I can do to help his side effects (that doesn't involve jumping into his bed lol)

I suppose if he's still being affected then he'll still be a bit confused, I'll try and occupy him with toys and other activities as previously suggested hopefully it will give him something to focus on? Like if I do puzzles while feeling anxious... Suppose that's worth a shot, I don't mind if he doesn't bother with them


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RobynHood said:


> Thanks for such helpful info  I can definitely check with the vet about what's been used I genuinely had no idea it had different effects on the breeds. Definitely something I can now look into. I wonder if there's anything I can do to help his side effects (that doesn't involve jumping into his bed lol)
> 
> I suppose if he's still being affected then he'll still be a bit confused, I'll try and occupy him with toys and other activities as previously suggested hopefully it will give him something to focus on? Like if I do puzzles while feeling anxious... Suppose that's worth a shot, I don't mind if he doesn't bother with them


I think the effects can last for about 72 hours or more, hopefully it wont be for that much longer if it is this.

There is more info on the link that explains it in a lot more detail I looked up for you. It mentions sight hounds and breeds like Huskies and Malamutes too.
Greyhounds even have different blood value readings to other dogs as well.

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/anesthesia.aspx


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

RobynHood said:


> Phew! Thank you so much for commenting I thought I was such a bad dog owner for a moment there. People can be quite harsh. As he was crying as soon as I picked him up I wonder if it is still the anesthesia effects? I just assumed they'd have worn off but Im not knowledgeable on the subject so definitely worth looking into thanks


Some dogs can be 'whiney' after an anaesthetic, it isn't unusual. It's not because he's depressed or starved of affection!

What I've always done with mine is to keep them, as much as possible, in their normal routine and they've always recovered quickly.

I'm sure he'll soon be back to normal, but it can be very trying when a previously outgoing dog becomes clingy.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no experience with Huskies but I have had a number of Greyhounds and Lurchers go under GA. I have certainly had whinging for a number of days afterwards. The last time I had one go under on a Friday morning and she was still whinging on the Sunday. I give the painkillers as prescribed keep them warm and comfortable and obviously monitor the situation but otherwise I just let them get on with it I certainly don`t sit cuddling them all day!!

Hopefully your dog will settle back down shortly, I know it is not nice hearing them whine all the time. I am not overly affection with my dogs either, I ensure all their needs are met and they get attention but I am not one for giving them a lot of fuss.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This reminded me of my Sister's Cavalier boy after he was castrated.

Once home from the vet, he lay down and refused to get up for four days. He whinged constantly and had a huge sense of tragedy about him.

An urgent visit to the Vet revealed that all was well, but he still refused to even try and stand on his own legs.

On the fifth day, my Sister took him into the kitchen, lay him down and placed a bowl of chicken six feet away from him. He was on his feet in a flash, scarfing the lot down!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

chickenfoot said:


> The reason who no one is advising you is because in normal situations you would ignore the dog and praise for calm behaviors but this sounds like it's coming from a place of stress and possible depression, so ignoring your dog would do more damage. It's not that you're saying you don't have time for it you're saying you aren't a cuddler and don't show your dog affection. While presenting that to a group of people who consider their dogs like their children, you really shouldn't have expected anything less.


I want to ask you now, as an adult, how many dogs have you owned which have had an operation? How much experience have you had?

Apart from anything else, the above post doesn't make any sense and neither did your previous ones.

You're doing it again, what you previously have been asked not to do. You're giving 'advice' which is flawed, on a subject about which you have no real knowledge.

The OP came looking for advice and reassurance and to say you have probably made it ten times worse is an understatement.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

RobynHood said:


> Until Monday my dog was neither stressed or depressed, do you really believe he has became both of these things overnight when he is showing signs of neither except whinging at me?


If he's just had surgery and is feeling off, yes, it's very possible for them to become stressed and/or depressed about it very quickly. Honestly, I'd be looking at getting him checked by the vet under the circumstances.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Is he still eating well and his normal self energy wise?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

Anesthesia does mess with some dogs and can last a few days. Also the pain killers he is on might be affecting him as well. Any time a dog is acting out of character for several days, it's time to communicate with your vet. 
It may be just an issue of the drugs and anesthesia wearing off, it may be something else...

Another thing that popped in my head as I was reading is that dogs also offer appeasement when they think their people are upset with them. Appeasement can look a lot like clingy behavior, and in a talk-y breed like a husky I would also expect whining along with appeasement. 

This is easily solved with simply teaching the dog a settle, go to mat, go to bed cue. Basically telling the dog "you're fine, go lie down." Initially, if the dog goes and lies down for a few minutes, reward that with a chew or treat on the bed where they're laying down. No fuss, no attention, just walk by, drop the treat and walk away. This is a great way to teach dogs that laying down calmly is a rewarded behavior. 
I have two attention whore dogs who would happily be in my face all day long, so they both quickly learned an "enough" and "go lie down."


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

How is he today Robyn?

It is interesting to hear how different dogs react to GA. My Muttly was the same as always, just more sleepy. Didn't seem to effect him much at all. He always gets loads of cuddles anyway, as I'm a cuddly human and he's a cuddly dog lol so it works 

Has he got a cone on or anything?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The Siberian Husky is actually known for being very stoic and will not always show pain or vocalise. I had one with Liver cancer who wasn't showing any signs of pain or any real different behaviour, until the vet felt the liver tumour on palpation during a routine general check up. A friends husky was found dead after no particular signs of illness and being off colour, the only thing different was that she left a bit of her meal the night before, a post mortem found that she had extensive cancer going on.

In fact compared to Samoyeds and malamutes and other spitz breeds they don't vocalise nearly so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

Sweety said:


> I want to ask you now, as an adult, how many dogs have you owned which have had an operation? How much experience have you had?
> 
> Apart from anything else, the above post doesn't make any sense and neither did your previous ones.
> 
> ...


Four family dogs and my own dog all were fixed and two had major surgery. Sounds like the dog is under stress, in possible pain, or developed depression which one of our dogs did.
But thanks anyway mom.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

None of us knows based on a few forum posts what is going on with this dog. Since none of us have actually laid eyes on the dog, let alone assessed him physically, nor are most of us trained professionals, all we can do is make educated guesses.
Hopefully he is setting down now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

ouesi said:


> None of us knows based on a few forum posts what is going on with this dog. Since none of us have actually laid eyes on the dog, let alone assessed him physically, nor are most of us trained professionals, all we can do is make educated guesses.
> Hopefully he is setting down now.


I agree. Which is why I suggested speaking to a behaviorist or vet about the issue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

chickenfoot said:


> I agree. Which is why I suggested speaking to a behaviorist or vet about the issue.


OP said in the first post that they had checked with the vet.
A behaviorist for a dog who's whining 2 days post op may be a bit hasty. Especially given that both breeds are known to be funny about anesthesia. JMO


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for your replies everyone. Will do a general updated rather than answering separately hope you don't mind  

Just to answer a few questions he was eating/drinking fine, he ate his cone because he hated it lol but didn't bother his stitches anyway. He was showing no signs of pain.

Took him to the vets again today for a check up just to make sure he wasn't suffering and she was adamant he was, I quote "pulling my leg"! He has something to help with swelling coz he's so bouncy he's been knocking his bits around but needs no more pain killers.

When I was convinced he was just being cheeky I decided to train "good dogs are quiet", which was basically rewarding him every time he laid there and did nothing. I have also been coming back through from whatever I was doing (in kitchen, etc) if he stopped whining, to give him a treat. So far he's doing well with it and has picked up quickly. By using treats as a reward rather than my attention (I was giving him "good boy" and petting before) it seems to have took away all incentive for him to whinge! Yey. Except for bed time, I'll just give it some time.

As posted above the "you're fine, go lie down" and then just dropping a treat to him with no attention is exactly what worked!  

Thanks everyone who was supportive, I was sleep deprived when I first wrote this thinking it wasn't gonna stop and was made to feel like a bad owner (which I got over emotional about being pregnant) but it's nice to see posters who are helpful and caring


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

ouesi said:


> OP said in the first post that they had checked with the vet.
> A behaviorist for a dog who's whining 2 days post op may be a bit hasty. Especially given that both breeds are known to be funny about anesthesia. JMO


Hadn't thought about that, good point. I just don't see why the behavior would have happened so rapidly if she stopped giving cuddles and tried to go back to day to day business. If my dog was just sitting there crying at me I'd be a little alarmed personally and worried there was pain or stress going on. I can see your point though. Maybe it's just my doggy maternal instinct in wanting to rush over and scoop him up


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

chickenfoot said:


> Four family dogs and my own dog all were fixed and two had major surgery. Sounds like the dog is under stress, in possible pain, or developed depression which one of our dogs did.
> But thanks anyway mom.


That's what he wanted it to sound like, as that's what he got the attention for. I did say he was showing literally no other signs of stress and depression. He was still a happy, bouncy, care-free dog who ate/drank fine and was having any pain controlled.... He just wouldn't stop making the whining noise.

He now isn't whining at all and I'm in bed, as he's realised I've clicked on to him playing up I assume.


----------



## RobynHood (Jun 29, 2015)

chickenfoot said:


> Hadn't thought about that, good point. I just don't see why the behavior would have happened so rapidly if she stopped giving cuddles and tried to go back to day to day business. If my dog was just sitting there crying at me I'd be a little alarmed personally and worried there was pain or stress going on. I can see your point though. Maybe it's just my doggy maternal instinct in wanting to rush over and scoop him up


It happened rapidly because I stopped the cuddles. He wanted the extra attention that only being in pain had brought him. He was basically pulling a sicky. I WAS alarmed, and also very tired. If I didn't care I wouldn't have bothered posting or paying for several vets visits to garuntee there was no stress or pain. I did say repeatedly that I'd had him to the vet and that he was on pain killers. If I'd have scooped him up then I'd still be listening to him whine now, my vet literally said to me a few hours ago it's the absolute worst thing I could have done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Great @RobynHood - Glad you have made progress with him. lol @ ate the cone. Muttly chewed quite a bit of his too, I just had to keep fixing it, because he is a licker!! He only had anti-inflamatories for 2/3 days.

It is hard to advise on things like this, you know if it's out of the ordinary and you know your dog. I would know that something was seriously wrong with Muttly if he was wining, as he has never wined, even after his op.
He is a bit of an 'attention whore' as Ouesi put it lol, but I'm not home all day and I like cuddles in the evening  If I don't want him up because it's hot or whatever, then he will lie on the floor when told. People and dogs are different and clever! when they want to work their owners


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

chickenfoot said:


> Dogs need affection, which it appears you're not giving to him. (Cuddles) they are very social creatures.


But it very much depends on the dog what displays of affection they are comfortable with. Not all dogs like being cuddled - my dog will come over for cuddles at certain times but generally he is not very comfortable with being cuddled and would rather have his head/ears stroked or even just lean against me.



chickenfoot said:


> It's not that you're saying you don't have time for it you're saying you aren't a cuddler and don't show your dog affection. While presenting that to a group of people who consider their dogs like their children, you really shouldn't have expected anything less.


Speak for yourself. I (and many other forum users) do not consider my dog to be like a child. He is a dog and I love him and show him affection in a way he, and I are happy with.

To the OP. I can sympathise - my dog is extremely attention-seeking and, while he was on crate rest last year he developed a habit of whining for attention, or when he wanted anything and, because I felt guilty I would respond to him.

This then progressed to him, when he was back to "normal" activity, still whining and then barking for attention. What I did/do (it is an ongoing mission) was just to stand up and leave the room whenever he did this. Even if I was in the middle of my dinner I would stand up, leave the room and close the door behind me, go in after a few seconds and then verbally praise him if he was quiet. If your dog is also whining when you leave the room, then that is harder but if it is possible to wait for a break in the whining and then go back into the room it should also have the same effect.

I am not uncaring or being mean to my dog, but this attention seeking and need for constant feedback from me is not good for him (and is also highly irritating to me) and he does have to learn to self settle sometimes and that he can't always have my undivided attention when he wants it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Dimwit said:


> Speak for yourself. I (and many other forum users) do not consider my dog to be like a child.


Yes, I would be one of them  And I know based on past posts and the hatred may of us have for terms like "fur baby" and "fur kid" I'm not alone 

My dogs are dogs, I love them as dogs. IMHO It's insulting to a dogs true nature to pretend they're children, they're not.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tbh, im sure half the dogs whose owners claim they 'love hugs' probably hate them.

I hate kids, so im sure as hell not going to treat my dog as one, as i dont want a child substitute i want a dog!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Tbh, im sure half the dogs whose owners claim they 'love hugs' probably hate them.
> 
> I hate kids, so im sure as hell not going to treat my dog as one, as i dont want a child substitute i want a dog!


This.
My dog is my best friend, not a child.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Tbh, im sure half the dogs whose owners claim they 'love hugs' probably hate them.


I agree with this too, as I see it in person often as well. The dog who supposedly "loves" cuddles showing all sorts of signals that they are not comfortable as the owner hugs him/her.
But there are weirdo dogs like one of mine who really does like being hugged and laid on and is happiest in a big puppy pile up with his humans. But he's a werido and not normal in that respect. 
Thankfully we do have kids in this house who are happy to oblige him in his need for snuggles, 'cause it really does get annoying at times. Like when it's 100 degrees out and he wants to lay on top of me. Ugh!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Me too. I have never seen any dog as my child or baby. I love Rosie to bits and would do anything for her, but my baby she definitely is not.

And as for cuddles, no, she isn't up for it. When she comes close to me, I'll give her a quick stroke or scratch under the chin, but cuddling she wouldn't like.

If I set aside an hour or hours a day simply to cuddle her, (as was suggested should be done early in this thread), she'd think I'd gone mad.


----------

